# Aus Console weitere Konsole starten und auf deren Beendigung warten



## shutdown (11. September 2006)

*[vbs] Aus Console weitere Konsole starten und auf deren Beendigung warten*

Hi Leute!

Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem, bei dem ich keine Ahnung habe, nach welchen Begriffen man da suchen könnte. Also wenn es das hier schon mal gab, dann hab ich's nicht gefunden 

Hier nun mein Problem:

1) Ich starte aus einer Java-Anwendung auf einer Konsole ein vbSkript.
2) Dieses vbSkript startet eine Admin-Konsole über runas und sendet Befehl an neue Konsole
3) In der Admin-Konsole werden dann bestimmte Aufgaben ausgeführt, die ein paar Sekunden dauern.

Das Problem ist nun dieses: Ich warte in meiner Java-Anwendung auf das Ende von Skript 1).
Da dieses nur ein runas absetzt und dann noch den Befehl hinterher schickt, ist dieses Skript sehr schnell beendet (unter 1 Sekunde) während die Arbeiten aber noch andauern.

Ich möchte nun diese  Trennung der beiden Konsolen irgendwie aufheben, so dass sich die erste Konsole erst beendet, wenn alle Admin-Befehle ausgeführt wurden.

Nur leider komm ich nicht drauf - und könnte etwas Hilfe brauchen.

besten Dank.
shutdown


----------

